# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين العراق >  توقيف الكفيل (iq)

## هيثم الفقى

هل يجوز توقيف الكفيل بموجب القوانين النافذة ؟ القاضي/ سالم روضان الموسوي 
القانون هو وسيلة المجتمع لصيانة حقوقه وحقوق أفراده من الخرق والتجاوز ، ومن أهداف القانون حماية الحقوق وتنظيم العلاقات بين أفراد المجتمع لتامين المساواة في ما بينهم لكن وفي بعض الأحيان يحصل خرق لقوانين المجتمع من قبل الأفراد . فيكون للقانون دور في ردع ذلك المتجاوز على حقوق الآخرين من خلال فرض العقوبات والجزاءات التي حددتها منظومة القوانين الجزائية والعقابية ونظرا للطبيعة الإنسانية للقانون من خلال أهدافه الإصلاحية والتنظيمية المعلنة في سائر الدول والبلدان فانه قد ميز بين الأفعال من حيث طبيعتها وجسامتها وقرر العقوبات على مرتكب تلك الأفعال تبعا لنوع الجريمة المرتكبة مع الأخذ بالحسبان الجانب الإصلاحي لسلوك الجاني والسياسة التشريعية في العراق اعتمدت ذلك الأسلوب في التعامل مع الأفراد وتم منح القضاء السلطة في إمكانية إخلاء سبيل المتهم بكفالة مالية أو شخصية ضامنة في بعض الجرائم التي لا ترقى إلى مستوى الخطورة التي يخشى منها إلحاق الضرر أو الأذى بالآخرين . والكفالة اسم مشتق من الجذر كفل وتعريفه في اللغة ( الكفل : الضعف . قال تعالى : ( يؤتكم كفلين من رحمته ) . ويقال : إنه النصيب . وذو الكفل : اسم نبى من الانبياء عليهم السلام ، وهو من الكفالة . والكفل : الذي لا يثبت على ظهور الخيل والكفيل : الضامن . يقال : كفلت به كفالة ، وكفلت عنه بالمال لغريمه .) أما في الاصطلاح الفقهي فقد وردت جملة من التعريفات لفقهاء المسلمين منها ما يلي (الكفالة ، فعلى ضربين : أحدهم : كفالة اقتضاها عقد ، والأخر : كفالة قهر . فأما التي بالعقد ، فإن تكفل برجل بوجهه إلى أجل معلوم . فإن جاء الأجل ولم يأت به بنفسه ، حبسه ليجئ به أو يخرج مما عليه . وأما التي بالقهر فعلى ضربين : أحدهما : أن يخلي غريما من يد مطالبه ، أو قاتلا من يد أولياء الدم . فإن كان غريما فحكم المخلي له حكم الكفيل المتبرع . وإذا كان قاتلا وجب على من خلاه الدية أو تسليم القاتل) كما عرفها فقيه آخر بأنها (عبارة عن التعهد والالتزام لشخص بإحضار من له حق عليه مؤجلا أو معجلا ، أو بإحضار شئ آخر كالأعيان المضمونة والظاهر أن الكفالة عبارة عن نفس التعهد والالتزام بإحضار شخص أو عين ، كما ذكرنا . والعقد الذي ذكروه في مقام التعريف إن كان المراد به ألفاظ الإيجاب والقبول ، فهو سبب وآلة لإنشاء الكفالة لا أنها عين الكفالة ، والحال في الإيجاب والقبول فيها كحالهما في سائر عناوين المعاملات من البيع والصلح والرهن والإجارة وغيرها ، من أنهما أسباب لها لا أنها عين المسببات وتلك العناوين . وعلى كل فالأمر فيها سهل بعد وضوح المقصود ، وما هو المهم في المقام ، أي معنى الكفالة التي هي موضوعة للأحكام) والكفالة على عدة أنواع منها ما ذكر في معجم الفقهاء (الكفالة : الضمان وهي ضم ذمة الكفيل إلى ذمة الاصيل في المطالبة بالحق ، وهي على أنواع . منها كفالة بالنفس : ككفالة شخص بالعودة إلى السجن . كفالة بالمال : كالكفالة بأداء ثمن السلعة التي اشتراها دينا ، الكفالة بالتسليم : كالكفالة بتسليم العين المؤجرة حين انتهاء مدة الاجارة ، والكفالة بتسليم الولد حين انتهاء مدة الحضانة . الكفالة المنجزة : وهي الكفالة التي لم تعلق بزمان معين ، ولا تكون مضافة إلى المستقبل . - الكفالة المعلقة : وهي الكفالة التي علقت على زمن ، أو علقت على تصرف معين) كما ورد تعريف آخر تحت عنوان سند الكفالة( والذي يمضيه المتهم والكافل ويشترط فيه على الاول أن يحضر للمحاكمة عند الطلب وعلى الثاني أن يضمن حضوره أو يلزم بدفع معين من المال جزاء له إذا تخلف المذكور عن الحضور ) ولم يقتصر الأمر على الفقه الإسلامي بل ان القانون الروماني أشار إلى ان (حق الكفيل قبل أن يدفع ما على المدين ( المقصر ) أن يحل محله في العلاقة تجاه الدائن لينتفع بها إلى أقصى حد مستطاع) أما في القانون العراقي فقد افرد المشرع العراقي الباب الخامس من القانون المدني رقم 40 لسنة 1951 وفي المواد (1007ـ1047) وبقدر تعلق الأمر بالكفالة موضع البحث فان القنون المدني أشار وبشكل منفرد وصريح إلى الكفالة بالنفس في الفرع الثالث من الفصل الأول من الباب الباب الخامس وفي المواد (1017ـ1019) وعرف الكفالة بالنفس بان مضمونها (هو إحضار المكفول به فان اشترط في الكفالة تسليمه في وقت معين يجبر الكفيل على إحضاره وتسليمه للمكفول له في هذا الوقت ان طلبه.فان احضره يبرأ من الكفالة وان لم يحضره جاز للمحكمة ان تقضي على الكفيل بغرامة تهديدية ما لم يظهر عجزه وعدم اقتداره على إحضار المكفول به) ونرى من خلال ذلك ان الكفالة هي عقد بين الكفيل والمكفول له المتمثل بالسلطات القضائية أو التنفيذية التي يكون الموقوف متعلق لها بمقتضى قضية جزائية وان هذا العقد يجب ان يتوفر على كافة شروطه القانونية ومنها أهلية التعاقد والتراضي والمحل والسبب وغيرها مما يوجب القانون لإكمالها، لذلك قان أركان تلك الكفالة تتضمن الكفيل والمكفول والجهة الصادرة لمصلحتها الكفالة ومبلغ الكفالة ونظرا لأهمية الكفيل بين هذه الأركان أتصدى إلى بيان المركز القانون للكفيل وعلى وفق مما يلي :. 
ان مفهوم الكفيل بموجب الأحكام القانونية يتمثل بكونه الذي يقدم أمواله ضمان لالتزام معين يلتزم به المكفول فإذا لم ينفذه يكون الكفيل حينئذ ملزما بتقديم المبلغ المحدد في صك الكفالة إلى الجهة التي تطالب بإحضار المكفول ويجب ان بكون متمتع بالأهلية الكاملة وان لا يكون قد أصابه عارض يمنع توفر تلك الأهلية أثناء الانعقاد ، أما أهم الآثار التي تترتب على ذلك هو أداء الكفيل لمبلغ الكفالة إلى الجهة المستفيدة أو صاحبة المصلحه في الكفالة ولا اثر قانوني سوى ذلك على وفق أحكام القواعد العامة للقانون المدني ، لكن اذا لم يتمكن الكفيل من إحضار المكفول في قضايا الجزاء، فهل يعد فعله هذا مخالفة لأحكام القوانين العقابية والجزائية ويقع تحت طائلة العقاب أم له أحكاما خاصة تنظم تلك الكيفية . 
والإجابة على ذلك نراها في أحكام المادة 119 من قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية رقم 23 لسنة 1971 المعدل والتي تضمنت اربع فقرات ففي الفقرة (آ) رسمت آلية الحكم على الكفيل أو المتهم الذي يتعهد بشخصه لضمان حضوره أمام السلطة التحقيقة لقاء مبلغ تحدده المحكمة المختصة ولم يوف بذلك وفي الفقرة (ب) أوردت نصا (يتضمن منح المحكمة السلطة في حبس الكفيل لمدة لا تتجاوز ستة أشهر في حالة واحدة عندما لا تكفي أموال الكفيل لاستيفاء مبلغ الكفالة أو انه امتنع عن بيان تسوية مقبولة) وفي الفقرتين الأخريين تطرق النص إلى كيفية مصادرة المبلغ وكيفية إعادته عند الإفراج عن الكفيل أو الحكم ببراءته، وفي كل الأحوال يكون أمر هذا التحصيل من اختصاص محكمة الجنح وللمحكمة سلطة تقديرية في استحصال كامل المبلغ أو بعضه والمعيار في تلك العملية هي الظروف الشخصية والموضوعية التي تحيط بالكفيل كما لها ان تعفيه اذا تحقق لديها ما يفيد إلى حدوث أمر اضطراري لا يقوى على تفاديه الكفيل بالإضافة إلى إمكانية تقسيطه على شكل أقساط لمدة لا تتجاوز السنة الواحدة مع وجود تفصيلات أخرى تخضع لسلطان وتقدير المحكمة وفي المادة 120 من القانون المذكور بين بان الإجراءات تتوقف ضد الكفيل اذا توفى المتهم وهذا يبين بوضوح ان الكفالة هي بمحورها ومضمونها وسيلة تهديد لإجبار الكفيل على إحضار المتهم أمام السلطات وان مبلغ الكفالة المحكوم به لا يمنح إلى المشتكي وإنما إلى خزينة الدولة تحت باب الغرامة التي هي إحدى أنواع العقوبات الوارد ذكرها في المادة (22) من قانون العقوبات العراقي رقم 111 لسنة 1969 المعدل ، لكن مما يجب ان نتوقف عنده هو اذا ما صدر قرار بحبس الكفيل، وهنا القرار من اختصاص محكمة الجنح فقط وان قاضي التحقيق لا يملك سلطة التوقيف تجاه الكفيل إطلاقا ولا حتى ان يكفله عن إخلاله بالالتزام الوارد بالكفالة، والسؤال هو هل تسقط عقوبة الحبس المشار إليها في الفقرة (ب) من المادة 119 أصول محاكمات أم تبقى اذا قام الكفيل بدفع مبلغ الكفالة المحكوم بها ، أرى ان الجواب يكون بإسقاط العقوبة لان التزام الكفيل بموجب الأحكام النافذة لا يتعدى كونه التزاما ماليا وتخضع طرق تحصيله لأحكام قانون التنفيذ رقم 45 لسنة 1980 المعدل وهذا يقودنا إلى القول ان الكفيل لا يجوز توقيفه إطلاقا اذا لم يتمكن من إحضار مكفوله سواء كان عن عمد أم لأمر خارج عن أرادته حيث ان التوقيف يجب ان يتأسس على نص عقابي نافذ عملا بأحكام القاعدة الفقهية ( لا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بنص أو بناء على نص ) وان الاتجاه بخلاف ذلك يمثل خرقا لحقوق الفرد التي ضمنها الدستور وصانتها القوانين النافذة . 
ومن خلال هذا الطرح ندعو كل أصحاب العلاقة بموضوع الكفلاء إلى مراعاة ذلك ونلاحظ من خلاله بعض التطبيقات القضائية ان الكفيل يتم توقيفه ويبقى موقوفا لمدد متفاوتة من دون ان تراعى أحكام المادة 119 من قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية والتي يعدها بعضهم السند القانوني لتوقيف الكفيل وهي التي لم يرد فيها نص يعدها جريمة معاقبا عليها . 
ودعوتنا تلك هي إلى العمل وفق ما جاءت به الأحكام القانونية في القوانين العراقية النافذة التي تهدف إلى صيانة حق المجتمع والفرد علما ان هذا الموضوع ليس وليد الظروف الحلية أو ان تطبيقاته في الوقت الراهن بل على العكس كان العمل به في الفترة التي سبقت أحداث عام 2003 بشكل أوسع واكبر وانتهكت فيه الحقوق الدستورية للمواطن . 
المصادر 
الاية 28 سورة الحديد الصحاح - الجواهري ج 5 ص 1810 : المراسم العلوية- سلار بن عبد العزيز ص 203 القواعد الفقهية - السيد البجنوردى ج 6 ص 150 معجم لغة الفقهاء- محمد قلعجي ص 382 المعجم القانوني - حارث سليمان الفاروقي ج 1 ص 69 المصدر السابق ص 79 القانون المدني العراقي رقم 40 لسنة 1951 المعدل قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية العراقي رقم 23 لسنة 1971 المعدل 
المصدر هنا

----------

